# Rotiform KPS wheels on my 2012 TT-RS



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Some pics of new Rotiform KPS wheels on my 2012 Audi TT-RS  Forged Mono-block 19x9.5 fully polished 

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/B_D9kIJqIFOJubljfnnGbeu8fRoedEcfJ97D0QWKjH1yYi96fcZmNOyymOjSy7eUNNzGB4s4VEbVosRo75XSva-W6dzXeY0kOSzte2oVILgByDwGZTvAWMqI_5PistV78zFyus9dxjZ2Vbj0dTvOz3ZDUvmKhTINvs6Rcwez_iPJ****Gkq6cwzKUxCFUKOdLYir7iWH9APa17l-4t7g82fX4T5QefzOEUQhV9m_KTGm43RcFGZfn3GTveYKlkyp0O17O2mu5SXUmjlcLXt4UPj6vw3jYb2Ia7vs-UqOAsLNwubdhSgf-9iArrw6SpL7TJfNDXeG7uddkPHGvid_LUJA9M44a0Unx52i7yp-KXM05yB8QOtBaAaRyJQtY5xnNllxFTtIPj3AndYICsw1qukLpL-LqQaMg4Vlyk1YB6-3ExrqCL7NtqUyJch2tvjLHmtQqJyG7g2_DzSASQedb6zRFXhk-vHKSvpSKgEFcO-RT1NTykz3jo_UEoOKQjLhrQkoQsyBu06MlBj22lnWXP0OabPofcr4eITtCzm42mnuYabXdyqNMZGYkz7R6Ohe12OVmeTd2SfbisdcG9MpvTEimR29O2g=w1038-h778


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

Looks great. What size PSS's?


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

TunaTT said:


> Looks great. What size PSS's?


OEM size for now... 255R35-19's

I really wish I had taken the time to weigh these wheels before having the tires mounted. I was in a hurry and needed to get to the tire store, so I could leave for a trip that afternoon. However the wheels alone are very easy to pickup and hold with one hand, which is certainly not the case with the OEM boat anchors!  Per Rotiform, these are the lightest 19's they have every made. They could have been talking them up, but they are lighter than the 3-piece Rotiform wheels I had on this car before in the exact same specs.


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

weigh the whole wheel and tires and deduct 24lbs (PSS weight ) . Nice wheels by the way


----------



## yurikaze (Jul 7, 2006)

Gorgeous car. I like that you chose to go with the polished finish. That's a _really_ rare setup for the KPS, especially on the Monoblock forged setup.


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

Hightechrdn,
Any fit issues with the new 19x9.5 50et. wheels?
I'm looking to do some track wheels and trying to figure out if I go with a 9.5 width what's the best offset? I would like to avoid using spacers if possible (53et. with 3mm spacer in the front) and am hoping the 50et. you are running (or possibly even an 49et) works with out rubbing in the Rear. Feedback would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi TunaTT. Absolutely no rubbing issues with my setup 19x9.5 ET50, 255/35R19 PSS tires, and no spacers. I am on H&R lowering springs. I do have the tabs ground down on the inside of the rear fenders (one tab each side). I rubbed on the right side tab completely stock, so that is a "just do it" mod in my book. 

Clearance is tight on the front with the tires and OEM struts. I can stick the end of my finger between the tire and strut, but it is tight with the rim protector lip on the tire which sticks out some. 

Hope this information helps! 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

yurikaze said:


> Gorgeous car. I like that you chose to go with the polished finish. That's a _really_ rare setup for the KPS, especially on the Monoblock forged setup.


Sorry for not seeing your post earlier 

Thanks for the positive feedback! 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

hightechrdn said:


> Hi TunaTT. Absolutely no rubbing issues with my setup 19x9.5 ET50, 255/35R19 PSS tires, and no spacers. I am on H&R lowering springs. I do have the tabs ground down on the inside of the rear fenders (one tab each side). I rubbed on the right side tab completely stock, so that is a "just do it" mod in my book.
> 
> Clearance is tight on the front with the tires and OEM struts. I can stick the end of my finger between the tire and strut, but it is tight with the rim protector lip on the tire which sticks out some.
> 
> ...


Hightechrdn, 
Yes big help, appreciate you taking the time to reply. Thank you.


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Thanks for the great info around fitment, hightechrdn. I am running 18x9.5et52 with 3mm spacer up front and 275/35 tires. I had no rubbing issues with MPSS. But, with Bridgestone Potenza RE-71R the passenger side rear rubbed on the tab under high compression left handers on track. I have ground the tabs down and am hoping no more rubbing. 275/30/19's are 0.08" smaller in diameter than 275/35/18 so methinks that 19x9.5 will work similar. If you plan to run 275's, then a 52 offset is just a tiny bit safer as some tires have squarer shoulders than others; it's easy to add a 2mm spacer and increase offset, but not easy to change offset of a wheel the other direction.


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

pal said:


> Thanks for the great info around fitment, hightechrdn. I am running 18x9.5et52 with 3mm spacer up front and 275/35 tires. I had no rubbing issues with MPSS. But, with Bridgestone Potenza RE-71R the passenger side rear rubbed on the tab under high compression left handers on track. I have ground the tabs down and am hoping no more rubbing. 275/30/19's are 0.08" smaller in diameter than 275/35/18 so methinks that 19x9.5 will work similar. If you plan to run 275's, then a 52 offset is just a tiny bit safer as some tires have squarer shoulders than others; it's easy to add a 2mm spacer and increase offset, but not easy to change offset of a wheel the other direction.


Pal,
Great info and very helpful as well. Will be interested to see if your rubbing with the 275's is fixed with the tab's ground down (I did mine long ago to help with my too aggressive 19x9" 41et. HRE's I use for the summer / street). Hopefuly I can touch base with you at AudiFest this weekend to see how it worked out. I'm looking to get a set of track wheels ordered (or possibly send my HRE's back to them so they can mill off 3mm) here pretty soon and deciding on the best offset for potential 19x9.5's has been a bit challenging. Thanks,


----------

